# Help! Possible Herbicide Damage



## norwalk (Jul 27, 2002)

I made an awful mistake yesterday - I accidentally sprayed a non-specific herbicide the active ingredient of which is Prometon 2.5% (.25lb per gallon of active ingredient) under the "drip line" of several mature evergreen and deciduous trees.

Luckily I didn't use anywhere near full strength - the label says it covers 800 sq ft per gall & I used 1/2 gallon, spread over approx 2800 sq feet, diluted with a constant stream of water from the hose end sprayer as it was applied.

Several web sites I investigated talked about effective doses of Prometon being in the neighborhood of 10 - 60 lbs of active ingredient per acre. Since an acre is 43,560 sq ft and the lowest effective dose is 10 lbs, 1 lb would cover 4,356 sq ft. I covered approx. 65% of the area 1 lb should cover using approx. .12 lbs. So the minimum effective dose appears to be about .65 lbs and I used about .12 or about 1/5th the minimum effective dosage.

One web site talked about Prometon being applied at the rate of 1 lb per 100 sq ft to be effective against some weeds. I figure I applied .0042 lbs per 100 sq ft. 

I spoke with a local arborist who didn't think the trees would be affected too badly and reccommended I spread ROOTS fertilizer (3-3-3) under the trees and on the area I sprayed and then some watchful waiting.

I'm very concerned about damaging these trees - anyone have any thoughts? The trees are a mix of evergreens & deciduous with trunks of approx 10-12" across.


----------



## Todd L (Sep 23, 2005)

*Herbicide Damage?*

Some time has now past, how did your trees make it through? I just did the same thing. While I was researching possible ways out of this mess, I came upon your post. Curious to know.

Todd L.


----------



## begleytree (Sep 23, 2005)

Norwalk
6 posts
Last Activity: 08-03-2002 09:11 PM 
Offline 


-Ralph


----------



## tordon22 (Oct 9, 2005)

you might try activated choracol mixed into the soil. This will bind up the active ingredient. Check out your supplier for rates. I do know that sodium bicarbonate will reverse the effects of round up if applied very shortly after an application due to the acidicity of glyphosate being checked by the sodium bicarbonate.


----------

